# Rexon DTS 16A



## Rob_H (8 Sep 2008)

I bought this second hand about five years ago and it was working quite well but its sat unused for the last three years. I just moved it into my new workshop but it doesn't seem to work aswell - I'm a complete novice with a scroll saw - although I made some letter book ends - but I remember it working better than this. The blade seems to bend a lot a jump out of the bit it's fixed to and there is a small black plastic bit at the far end on the top (the furthest away from the blade) and it seems to be jumping up and down far more than it used to. Not sure if you an get these serviced, or whether it's worth it. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2008)

Hi Rob,

It sounds to me that you have not put the tension on the blade. I don't know the saw you have, but on the Ferm I have from Screwfix there is a knob at the back of the arm that you just wind up. On the SIP there is a toggle, in the same place. This still screws down but you can flip it over to remove the tension for blade changing.

I think the black plastic bit you talk of is part of the tensioning device on your saw, see if it will turn and tighten the blade.


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2008)

Hi Rob

I suspect you need to adjust the blade tension. The tension needs to be released whenever a new blade is fitted, then tightened up again so that the blade has a sideways movement of only a millimetre or two. Musical scrollers say that 'pinging' the blade should give a high C note when the blade is properly tensioned, but I don't have the skill to judge that.

The small black plastic bit at the back of the upper arm may well be the tension adjuster. Most saws I've used have a knob to adjust the tension but there are also some which have levers. Anyway, see if fiddling with it tightens the tension - if so, it will probably correct your saw.

Gill

PS Dave - you beat me to it  !


----------



## Rob_H (8 Sep 2008)

Thanks - Dave and Gill - just been out to the shop and that was indeed the cause of the problem. I can't believe I forgot that because I used to know that - but the Rexon has been mothballed whilst my workshop has been out of service. Must be getting old!!! Not sure what I'd do without the help from the forum....


----------

